# Pigeon Pellets, where to get them!



## Raisindust

Hey guys!

I ordered Harrison's Adult Lifetime Mash which I'm sure is good for pigeons, but I don't see myself convincing CUP to eat that any time soon. Converting a pigeon from seeds to pellets is one thing -- they're at least the same shape even if the texture is different -- but seeds to powder? I'm sure you can see the difficulty I have there! So basically CUP uses the powder ( which I cover the seeds with ) as a foraging toy, having fun shoving it all over the place to get the seeds hidden under. He doesn't eat any of it except for what he might accidentally pick up when getting a seed.

Anyway! Does anyone know of a good pigeon pellet? I don't see ANY in any feed store or pet store around here ( pet store being Petsmart, which even though it does have doves, doesn't have pelleted dove food -- just a Kaytee brand seed mix ) and I'm not against buying online.

What kind do you use, and how great of a nutrition quality do you think it gives?

If it matters, CUP is an adult albino king pigeon. His current diet is Grreat Diet wild bird seed mix with some egg food supplement and Harrison's Adult Lifetime Mash ( which isn't eaten ). He also gets Sunshine factor but I doubt that counts as food haha! He lives indoors.


----------



## Ede-bird

I have added some Harrisons Adult Lifetime Fine pellets ( from the Vet clinic-the only place to buy it), and some Zupreem canary sized all natural pellets to a pigeon/dove seed mix made by Hagen that I bought from a pet store. The feed store sells generic pigeon pellets in 20kg bags - no thanks! I don't need that much and Lord knows what is in them. My next batch of seeds I'm going to mix myself - then I can control what is in it - I do it for the other birds here so not too hard to do it for one more . Aiming for about 14% protein I will mix popcorn, hulled millet, milo, red wheat, lentils, hulled sunflower, safflower, and some barley - along with the pellets. My birds also get Sunshine factor


----------



## Raisindust

Ohh, so canary pellets work too? They DO sell those at the local pet store!  Thanks, I'll pick some up!


----------



## Pawbla

Have you tried "creating" the pellets out of the powder?

Maybe with a bit of egg... mixed in there, you can create some nice results. Just thinking.


----------



## spirit wings

Raisindust said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I ordered Harrison's Adult Lifetime Mash which I'm sure is good for pigeons, but I don't see myself convincing CUP to eat that any time soon. Converting a pigeon from seeds to pellets is one thing -- they're at least the same shape even if the texture is different -- but seeds to powder? I'm sure you can see the difficulty I have there! So basically CUP uses the powder ( which I cover the seeds with ) as a foraging toy, having fun shoving it all over the place to get the seeds hidden under. He doesn't eat any of it except for what he might accidentally pick up when getting a seed.
> 
> Anyway! Does anyone know of a good pigeon pellet? I don't see ANY in any feed store or pet store around here ( pet store being Petsmart, which even though it does have doves, doesn't have pelleted dove food -- just a Kaytee brand seed mix ) and I'm not against buying online.
> 
> What kind do you use, and how great of a nutrition quality do you think it gives?
> 
> If it matters, CUP is an adult albino king pigeon. His current diet is Grreat Diet wild bird seed mix with some egg food supplement and Harrison's Adult Lifetime Mash ( which isn't eaten ). He also gets Sunshine factor but I doubt that counts as food haha! He lives indoors.


why would you order the mash? the one you need to order is the high potency fine, that is what my doves eat and sometimes I give it to my pigeon pairs feeding babies. the mash is too small and well, like a powder, pigeons do not eat powder form diets. here is what you need.: http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/products/hpf.html


----------



## ValencianFigs

What does pellets have that the seeds don't? I am starting to think about putting some in their feed, just so they can be happy about their food. I have never used it, just once, but that came with the dove I bought and they didn't tell me anything about it. I have noticed that the kaytee mix that I buy for my doves has small pellet like thingies in them, but I am not sure if that is what they need. Thanks,

ValencianFigs


----------



## Seijun

What is the diameter of the "fine" pellets?


----------



## StanelyPidge09

Hi RaisinDust! I just saw this thread so hopefully its not too late but....

I make my own food mix from stuff I gather from grocery stores and natural food stores where I shop for my own food! It includes short grain brown rice, green lentils, french lentils, green peas, pigeon peas, canadian peas, sprouted mung beans, millet, wheat berries, buck wheat, barley, and a small amount of flax seeds and oat groats. I also give him an herbal pellet twice a week; its called Herbal corn and I ordered it online from Foy's pigeon supply store. It took him awhile to actually eat the pellet (around 4 months) but now he loves them and eats them first when he gets them twice a week. I didn't want to get Stanley on an all pellet diet because I don't think thats very natural for birds to be on (just MY opinion) but I still wanted to be sure he was getting all the proper nutrients needed. Plus the pellets have added ingredients such as onion and garlic which are known to be great for birds.


----------

